# Snow sugar



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the difference between snow powder/sugar and icing sugar and what are their usages. I tried searching on the net but yield no results.

Thanks


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Same thing, in England its called icing sugar only difference. Regular American powdered sugar is the same thing as both. Not sure but I think the English version has more or less cornstarch, US manufacturers add 3% cornstarch to their products. Hope this helps.

Rgds Rook


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Can also mean the Powder Sugar with cocoa butter and other additives used for dusting products going into the deep freeze or refrigeration without melting like regular Powder Sugar.

Paris Gourmet carries such a thing as do most top quality pastry purvayors.
:bounce:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

"Snow powder" or "No melt icing sugar" means a type of icing sugar that doesn't melt when it's dusted on items that require refrigeration. As M Brown says, it's treated with cocoa butter and sometimes starch.


----------



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh thanks everone. Now i know the diff between the two powder sugar. Snow sugar is used mostly for deco so that even with refrigeration, the dusted icing can still be seen.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

not only for refeigerated products. Any product with high moisture. We use it on Stollen that has been soaked.
pan


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Yes, we us snow powder on berries, etc. If we used powdered sugar it would just dissolve.


----------



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay thank everyone for the kind info.


----------

